

Does Facebook break up marriages? Research links social networking and divorce - Mz
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/does-facebook-break-up-marriages-2014-07-07

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _One theory: Extramarital affairs might have taken months or even years to
develop in the past, but with Facebook, Snapchat and other social networks
your ex-boyfriend or girlfriend is just a click away, says New York-based
divorce financial strategist Jeff Landers, author of “ Divorce: Think
Financially, Not Emotionally .” When marriages go through rocky patches and
people do seek support, temptation has never been closer, he adds. “You can
easily reconnect with an old boyfriend or girlfriend from college online,”
Landers says. “It all starts innocently enough, but the next thing you know
you are meeting for coffee and the next thing you know you’re having an
affair.”_

